# Pro hormones for women?



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi, asking for help for a female friend. Are pro hormones ok for women to use ? Trest and m1t ? If so what doses ? Also, will pro hormones make her lady part grow too ?! Cheers. I have no idea about this for women and don't like giving advice unless I believe it is true.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

@MissMartinez @Skye666 do you have any knowledge on this? Or any other tips on the subject I've not asked? Cheers


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

why not run low dose winny 10mg each day or var?

Or even just deca, whats her goals


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> why not run low dose winny 10mg each day or var?
> 
> Or even just deca, whats her goals


 Not sure on her overall goals, I mentioned whinny but I think she is just playing with the idea of aas. I said pros are steroids but said I will try to find out whatever she wants me too. She is not slim or over weight but think she trains for strength if that helps?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd imagine epi would be okay at 10mg?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

silver said:


> I'd imagine epi would be okay at 10mg?


 I don't think 10mg epi would even be worth it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have no idea what pro hormones are so can't help


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> I don't think 10mg epi would even be worth it.


 I was just going off the fact that women seem to start off lower than guys. Just spit balling really


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

silver said:


> I was just going off the fact that women seem to start off lower than guys. Just spit balling really


 Yeah I don't know but I defo wouldn't recommend m1t haha.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I don't know but I defo wouldn't recommend m1t haha.


 Fuk it. Go all out test tren mast and Oxys!!

And a pair of testicles to match


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does she want to use pro hormones, for legal reasons? Just stick with the tried and tested drugs, no point in experimenting with stuff with little to no research done on women. Without running into problems I've only heard of women using anavar, winstrol and primo - no idea about clit growing though.


----------

